# Clomid - do's and don'ts...



## Watson101

Hi All,

I had my first appointment with the fertility clinic this morning. I'm 38 DH 35. We've been TTC for 20 months with a MC 9 months ago.

DH's SA is good, weight OK etc but I looks like I have low progesterone so have been prescribed Clomid starting next month days 2-6. I've been given enough for 4 months. I've also been booked in for a day 21 blood test and an ultrasound. The Dr was not very good at explaining things so I am hoping that what she has organised above is the correct way forward.

I wondered if there were any foods / drinks to avoid whilst on Clomid or any other useful tips, ideas anyone had that might be useful? or any other tests, procedures I should be asking about? My next appointment with the clinic is not for 4 months.

Thanks everyone

S


----------



## Garnet

Take it at night so the side effects aren't as bad. The first round sucks! Make sure to BE during OV because it could cause to have follicles... Good luck!.


----------



## MrsE75

Hiya can you exain what BE is? I'm currently on day 3 of my first round of clomid 2-6 but not getting monitored which is a little scary not sure how easy it is to overstimulate?! 

Been takin them a night so far not bad I just am not sleeping well, headaches all day and feel well fed up/depressed (which is not at all like me) but all common side effects from what ive read. 

Good luck


----------



## readyformore

Are you being monitoring at all?
Clomid thinned my lining and I needed medication to counteract it.


----------



## Garnet

MrsE75 said:


> Hiya can you exain what BE is? I'm currently on day 3 of my first round of clomid 2-6 but not getting monitored which is a little scary not sure how easy it is to overstimulate?!
> 
> Been takin them a night so far not bad I just am not sleeping well, headaches all day and feel well fed up/depressed (which is not at all like me) but all common side effects from what ive read.
> 
> Good luck

I meant BD (Baby Dance) aka SEX!


----------



## crystal443

Definatly take it at night..and be prepared for mood swings and I got PMS quite badly while on them, my cycles also got longer by about 3-4 days. I did however get pregnant first month with DD and again with DS. I did 6 rounds last year and it didn't get pregnant. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## lisap2008

Clomid can dry up your cervical mucus needed for the sperm to swim in ,so some use pre~seed at the time of ovulation to help the sperm swim, 
also clomid can thin your uterine lining making implantation impossible. so I recommend a scan to measure your lining before ovulation if its too thin ( under 7) your doctor can prescribe estrogen to thicken it. if he wont do this I have heard raspberry leaf tea helps make a good lining just dont take on the 5 days you take clomid.
also it can cause really bad mood swings which were worse for me in the 2ww.
it can cause headaches and much worse PMS. Good luck!.:dust:


----------



## readyformore

lisap2008 said:


> it can cause headaches and much worse PMS. Good luck!.:dust:

I had these problems with femara. OMG a 10 day headache and PMS from hell! Clomid seems much more innocent in comparison, lol.


----------



## lisap2008

readyformore said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> it can cause headaches and much worse PMS. Good luck!.:dust:
> 
> I had these problems with femara. OMG a 10 day headache and PMS from hell! Clomid seems much more innocent in comparison, lol.Click to expand...

Tamoxifen caused worse headaches for me then clomid but then it dident work for me as well as clomid has at stimulating eggs. if I am not pregnant naturally soon I might be trying clomid again. Good luck to you too!.:dust:


----------



## Watson101

Thanks girls for your tips. I've an ultrasound on Thursday - says it will be internal.... will this check the thickness of my lining? I'm worried now to take the clomid if this might thin it.... I'll be DPO3 on Thursday ( I think) so I guess the lining should be over 7 if this is what the scan will see?


----------



## lisap2008

Watson101 said:


> Thanks girls for your tips. I've an ultrasound on Thursday - says it will be internal.... will this check the thickness of my lining? I'm worried now to take the clomid if this might thin it.... I'll be DPO3 on Thursday ( I think) so I guess the lining should be over 7 if this is what the scan will see?

Normally if the scan is being done to check your follicle growth the doctor will also check the lining. I would still take the Clomid it does not thin the lining for everyone but it is a side effect for some .Good luck.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Regarding clomid causing thin lining: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18413068


----------



## ayaycomly

Are you being monitoring at all?


----------



## gomyddy

Are you being monitoring at all?


----------



## LilSluz

I had VERY healthy CM before starting Clomid. Took it 5 mos & I had literally NONE while taking. Apparently, if you don't have CM, then sperm, can't survive which means unless you know exactly when you are ovulating - within hour(s), not days, then it may/prob. not work. The whole point is keeping those swimmers alive & well - for days, not a couple of hours. 

My Dr. didn't even tell me this even after I complained about CM. So, I had HSG & taking break from Clomid. CM is back almost immediately, so hoping... Giving it 2 mos post-HSG. If nothing then going to a REAL fert Dr. (not just a OBGYN) who knows what he is doing. Don't assume they all do - do plenty of research on your own. 

Only you can know your body & have "that feeling" that something just isn't quite right - or th eopposite - that something just seems like it may be right for you...follow that intuition b/c you just never know... :dohh: Good luck!


----------

